# Äbbelwoi



## DER SCHWERE (21 Juli 2011)

Prost!!!!





​


----------



## Miraculix (21 Juli 2011)

o du mei liabs Hergettle von Biberach, bin i froh, dass i als Schwob liaber Moscht drink


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Juli 2011)

jetzt bin ich endlich über die Nebenwirkungen informiert, 
mein Arzt oder Apotheker wußte nämlich nischt.


----------

